# Filework on an aluminum frame



## Lost Marble (Jan 31, 2011)

For whatever reason, I really like building slingshots in a knife-like construction style. (Metal frame instead of a blade, wood handles, pins, etc.) So I was looking at pictures of custom knives and saw all the nice filework and thought, "Why couldn't a slingshot have that?" I couldn't come up with a reason why not, so I gave it a try. Here's the result.

This is an aluminum frame with maple sides. I only did some filework in the middle of the fork because I wasn't sure if it would work the way I expected. Mostly it worked as planned, and I learned a couple things along the way. The next one will have file designs all the way around the frame.

Oh, I should add that the filework at its deepest point goes down maybe a quarter inch into the aluminum frame. I then filled in the filework with black epoxy and sanded it smooth. The result kind of looks like a black design was painted onto the aluminum, but it's actually embedded into the metal.

This one's going to be a gift for a friend.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow!!!! That is very pretty!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Heavenly days !!!! Think I will just find me a hole and crawl into it. I will never measure up to this sort of artistic craft. That is truely beautiful. You have done a wonderful job ... and your friend is very, very lucky.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

wow, i think that is just amazing. its giving me ideas of how to work a wood core, instead of the metal you did,.. holy crap this is superb


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Top Job very nice


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

WoW, fantastic good job


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

I am speechless !


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

lovely work , lucky friend


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

Very nice " jimping " on a very nice frame and a very lucky friend .


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Now that is some fine work!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Fantastic Work!!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great work buddy!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Scrumptious!


----------



## Faust (Apr 5, 2011)

Gorgeous file work there.Never seen it filled in with epoxy like that. Very cool looking.


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Very cool. Looks like a maple and ATS-134 knife that a friend in New Mexico made for me.


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

Very cool


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Lost Marble,

This is just out of the chart to level it. You made a fantastic creation. I think you really combine an artistic knife handle and a slingshot. You got metal, wood and a slingshot Could it get better? Nahhh!! Saludos







.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Amazing work, very very nice.


----------



## Lost Marble (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks guys, glad you like it. I do too, which is why it's kind of hard to give this one away. But that just means I'll have to get back to the workshop for the next one.


----------



## TacticalHuntingSurvivalist (Jun 11, 2011)

O.O That thing is friggen amazing!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Lost Marble said:


> For whatever reason, I really like building slingshots in a knife-like construction style. (Metal frame instead of a blade, wood handles, pins, etc.)


Huh...me too!

Nice work. Do you still have the EPS you purchased this past year?


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Can I be your friend too?
Thats grouse man. lovin to black contrast. It really makes the file work stand out


----------



## bigfoot (Mar 27, 2011)

That is unreal


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Outstanding!


----------

